# BD changer



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Sony bdp cx960 is 400 BD/cd/DVD changer, does anyone out there have this? Was thinking bout getting one.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved your thread to the Blu-ray - DVD - Disc Media Player forum. It'll get better attention there. :T


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

I have this and I Just put it up. SONY does not realy support and the Gracenote data base for disc info is not very good. You will run into allot of problems when it comes to certian discs not loading and such. I will say when it does load and play a disc video and audio quallity is excellant.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Agree that overall its not a product worthy of the SONY name.....issues with disc ID as stated...
Streaming with a media server or an AppleTV is a better way to go...


----------

